
Why Cognitive Enhancement Is in Your Future (and Your Past) - llambda
http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/print/2012/02/why-cognitive-enhancement-is-in-your-future-and-your-past/252566/
======
tokenadult
Previous submission of canonical URL (no comments):

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3562364>

